# Boss Chorus CE-3 - Chips & Mods Again.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It think I like to change things just to see what happens, just like the guy who put GFS means in his Hamm.

This time I'm curious about changing the chip(s) in my Boss CE-3 MIJ Chorus. When I opened it up, there were two. It had an MN3207 and an MN3202. I understand that the MN3207 was used in later CE-2s and the CE-3. The earlier CE-2 used the MN3007. This quote comes of the AnalogMan site:

_We use New Old Stock (NOS) Panasonic MN3007 chips, not the cheaper low voltage MN3207 that most others use. The 3007 chip was used in the original pedals in the late 1970s and very early 1980s and allows higher levels and less noise without clipping your signal. The early Boss CE-2 used the 3007 chip, later Japanese and most Taiwan made CE-2 pedals used the 3207._

My pedal has a small amount of noticeable hiss. I was wondering what the reality of making a change might be - somewhere between what is stated above and hype?

I was also wondering what the second chip was for?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

the 3202 may be the clock chip..


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

I searched every place I could think of for a data sheet for you for the MN3202 -- no dice man.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I searched every place I could think of for a data sheet for you for the MN3202 -- no dice man.


That's what it said on the chip. When I went to chip site - they sell 100s by the 100s, they listed an MN3202, but only in a pair with the MN3207.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That's what it said on the chip. When I went to chip site - they sell 100s by the 100s, they listed an MN3202, but only in a pair with the MN3207.


Did they give you a data sheet for it? Based on this I think Scottone is right: it's the clock for the BBD.


----------

